# Dirty little critters



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

So I ran some traps yesterday all dirt hole sets and to my surprise all I found when i checked them all of my traps were still set and there was fecal matter at three of them. one had dug to the side of my trap and never hit the pan. Can anyone help me with what I am doing wrong? I was thinking maybe my dirtholes are not deep enough but who knows any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Your traps are probably contaminated so you may have somehow got too much scent on the traps somehow.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> Your traps are probably contaminated so you may have somehow got too much scent on the traps somehow.


I agree


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

definitely trap or trap bed contamination...............


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks y'all I will pull em and reset with different ones


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So if his traps are contaminated, how does he decontaminate them ?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Boil them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive had packrats dig and take pan covers from my sets.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Only one was dug at but 2 others had poo in them or to the side. But how much lower than the ground should my trap be in a dirt hole set?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the bedded, covered trap should be in a slight depression in front of the hole...............


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

220swift said:


> the bedded, covered trap should be in a slight depression in front of the hole...............


 Yup. You always want your trap lower than the surrounding ground, particularly the pan. When you have your set all done place your sifter over your trap bed, the pan should be the lowest spot, using the sifter just helps get a good feel for how low your trap is. Another set would be a step down dirt hole where the trap is bedded much lower than the surrounding ground forcing the animal right on to your pan.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I'm not an expert by any means but I would venture to say that if you had a K9 dig up the side of your trap, then maybe the trap wasn't bedded solid enough. If the ground is loose underneath their feet sometimes that will cause them to dig. I have had this same thing happen before. I just removed the "present" they left me and rebedded my trap. A couple days later I had a nice female coyote waiting for me. Sometimes you just get an old dog that is trap wise, and he will give you grief to no end. Like the other guys have said, keeping human scent and foreign odors to a minimum is also important. hope this helps


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Using the same gloves to bait the set and you use to set the trap will cause the trap/trap bed to get contaminated. I bait/lure the set first then switch gloves and set the trap. My thought is it prevents me from dropping lure/bait on the trap.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I finally got the coyote that was Taking turds in my trap sets on Sunday. I don't know how to post pics from my cell but I will try at work tomorrow.


----------

